# Polar Vortex



## BrownSheep (Nov 13, 2014)

Is anybody else being hit by the polar vortex?

Our highs have been at or below freezing  all week. It is snowing now and we are expected to get up to 3 inches today. That's here at school. Its been much colder at home.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 13, 2014)

We have a different standard of cold here as opposed to where you are at (Idaho I think?)

But, the high yesterday was in the 70's.  The high tomorrow is  only going to be in the mid 40's.  We are expecting our first hard freeze Friday night with low mid 20's


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't know if I'd call it a polar vortex, but it was 61 just two days ago, and it's 29 right now heading to a low of 24 tonight.  I sure hope winter's not as bad as last year was!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2014)

27 here tonight. Tuesday was wearing T-shirt, went to WalMart. When I came out 45 minutes later, the temps had dropped like a rock. BRRRR.....


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 13, 2014)

suppose to be 22 here tonite.  only Nov. 13th and I'm already tired of the cold..


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 13, 2014)

Well 3 inches of snow thus far. Another three possible. Snow and up to 1/10 in of ice expected overnight. 

Apparently my parents only have 0.25 in. at home....And I live in the valley where it is suppose to be milder weather.  

Winter Storm Warning in affect until 11 tomorrow....But on the bright side we'll almost be up to 40 on Tuesday.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2014)

Well we have about 6-8 inches of snow. It's coming for you easterners .


----------



## kinder (Nov 14, 2014)

Mid. Vermont Is cold early, but nothing like some of you !!! Mid. to upper 30's during the day and mid. to lower 20.s in the weeee hr.s in the AM. My first winter with my herd. Feel sorry for my bucks who keep peeing on them self. I worry about my animals, but my prayers are with those and there animals who have it worse.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2014)

Usually I hate the cold but it is actually kinda fun out there tonight... brisk cold air... tomorrow am will feel like 17. That is darn cold for our part of NC AND November. Kinda reminds me of home. 
A little invigorating! Don't mind it for a few days anyway, just PLEASE NO RAIN!
Don't want snow yet... need to pick up poop first. 

Dogs love it , goats hate it , and we can not get 5 of the modern game bantams down out of the trees . They are 1 lb and hard feathered, not meant for these temps... They are 20 ft up no way to get them hope they don't freeze.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 14, 2014)

I fought the same thing last year with my chickens.... not that we usually get that cold in my part of Texas.  BUT, we had temps in the low 20's more times than I care to remember last winter.  I would go out every evening and pick chickens off the fence and toss 'em in the barn... night after night...   Did they ever learn?  Nope!   Will I do it again this year if needed...nope...maybe... ah gee whiz...probably...


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 14, 2014)

LOL 
Yeah these guys are all birds that were hatched out deep in the woods and have lived "feral"- no catching them. My parent stock all went into the feed shed and are snuggled up in hay.
My baby - a cochin that was raised in the house and doesn't really get she is a chicken... she sleeps on the doorsteps... will peck at the door if she gets cold... when we open the door she hops on the computer chair and sleeps. Yep she thinks she owns the computer desk too!

We had a lot of birds get frostbite last year.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm sick of the term "polar vortex". It's just a dip in the jet stream and a term made up by the weather channel--but like SUPERSTORM _____, it's a faddish term that's caught on till the next one comes along.
Was 27°F here right before sunrise--will be 25 next Tuesday.
In Texas, 90 miles from the GoM.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2014)

greybeard said:


> I'm sick of the term "polar vortex". It's just a dip in the jet stream and a term made up by the weather channel--but like SUPERSTORM _____, it's a faddish term that's caught on till the next one comes along.
> Was 27°F here right before sunrise--will be 25 next Tuesday.
> In Texas, 90 miles from the GoM.



The term actually makes me laugh. I really think it is more fear mongering in the media. Cold front doesn't sound scary enough. 

The only really scary thing to it is the dummies who don't know how to drive in snow.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 14, 2014)

Raising hand......I'm one of those dummies! We don't get enough snow for us to learn how to deal with it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 14, 2014)

Ditto, not much snow here!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2014)

Haha you guys have an ecxcuse! You live where there isn't much snow. We get Cali-transplants who just never learn!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey, I am Cali girl, but grew up where there was snow. Had to learn to put on chains to pass driver's ed. I don't think that area of CA gets snow much anymore but it did 40 years ago (can I really be that old?)

I remember moving to no snow country and then we got a freak snow storm, 1/4", and my neighbor asked me to drive her to work in my 4x4 station wagon. Ha ha. I did drive her, but not in 4 wheel drive.

This Polar Vortex is what we use to call a "cold snap". Fortunately for me it seems to like leave its mark on everywhere in the US but CA.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 15, 2014)

We just touched on how to put on chains. I don't think I've ever been in weather that's require it. 

I didn't mean to generalize and Lord knows I know of plenty of locals who cant drive to save their lives.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2014)

@greybeard - 

In our region in NC if someone THINKS they saw a snowflake the grocery stores get cleaned out, everyone leaves work early, and school is cancelled for who knows how long. 

Ice is a much bigger issue here. And I don't care who ya are .. when it comes to ice ya just can't drive... but knuckleheads seem to think there 4x4 SUV's can.... all the way up to the point they are standing on the side of the road with their 4x4 flipped in a ditch.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> @greybeard -
> 
> In our region in NC if someone THINKS they saw a snowflake the grocery stores get cleaned out, everyone leaves work early, and school is cancelled for who knows how long.
> 
> Ice is a much bigger issue here. And I don't care who ya are .. when it comes to ice ya just can't drive... but knuckleheads seem to think there 4x4 SUV's can.... all the way up to the point they are standing on the side of the road with their 4x4 flipped in a ditch.


You just described most of Texas. Don't forget closing the highways because we don't have equipment to deal with the ice.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 15, 2014)

so true here too baymule, 1 snow flake and the grocery stores are cleaned out, two flakes and the road crews are out scattering sand, three flakes and every thing shuts down.   and ice,  lets not talk about the idiots with their 4x4's and ice...  some how they don't seem to get the concept of going around a curve or stopping on a sheet of ice.  i just snuggle down and stay home out of everyones way till its over and the good thing is that here it never lasts long.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2014)

Baymule said:


> You just described most of Texas. Don't forget closing the highways because we don't have equipment to deal with the ice.



I lived out in San Angelo for nearly 10 years and had to drive up  to Amarillo twice one February.
First time was a breeze, but the 2nd trip, at night-- was nasty. Hit snow in Midland, HEAVY snow by the time I got to Lubbock, and between Lubbock and Amarillo, snow covered ice. It was an 'interesting' and LOOONG slow trip, but I had spent a couple years working around Elk City Ok, so I knew to just crawl along.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 15, 2014)

@BrownSheep  Don't worry about generalizing Californians, for the most part they deserve it. I just happen to be of a generation that lived in CA before they all became idiots and part of the entitlement mindset. It is a little embarrassing.

When I moved to Anderson, where I live now, I was really embarrassed to tell people I moved from the Bay Area, they really thought we were all liberal losers; they didn't know that I didn't grow up there, I was living there out of necessity for DH's job and I hated it.


----------

